
Behind the European Privacy Ruling That’s Confounding Silicon Valley - uptown
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/11/business/international/behind-the-european-privacy-ruling-thats-confounding-silicon-valley.html
======
sjg007
I think Europe is leading the way here.

------
avmich
> “International data transfers are the lifeblood of the digital economy,”
> said Townsend Feehan, chief executive of IAB Europe, which represents online
> advertising companies including Google as well as small start-ups. The
> ruling “brings with it significant uncertainty as to the future possibility
> for such transfers.”

A typical reaction for some, sigh.

They can have all the certainty they want. Just stop transfers and they will
be certainly stopped. But somehow I suspect it's actually not uncertainty
which worries them.

------
anonymousDan
Great opportunity for a startup potentially.

~~~
mvid
How would one go about it? A hosted database access layer that follows these
rules behind the scenes?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Running your environment in the EU and not transferring personal data out of
the EU.

~~~
a_bonobo
There's a ton of research into genomic privacy, and some ideas where a third
party hosts encrypted genomic data. The parties interested in the data don't
see it, they send their query to the third party, the third party runs it and
returns the results.

However, it's yet unclear whether the transmission of the results ("your DNA
of interest is contained in your person of interest's DNA") already counts as
the transmission of personal data. I'd say it is personal data, making the
whole enterprise moot.

------
pmontra
Paywalled article, can't read it.

~~~
judahmeek
Probably about this: [http://www.businessinsider.com/european-court-of-
justice-saf...](http://www.businessinsider.com/european-court-of-justice-safe-
harbor-ruling-2015-10)

I actually jumped over here to see the reaction as soon as I read BI's
article. Definitely more muted than I expected.

